# Would like to hear from those who have purchased from Aritar Bastet



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I know there are at least two members who have purchased a puppy from Zbynek, but I don't see these people post very often.

I would really love to hear from you, as I have a few questions.

Can you please describe the process?

How was the puppy selected for you? 

How easy was it to import, and how did the shipping go?

Please tell us about the puppy, health, temperament, what kind of dog you received. How did puppyhood go? Any health issues? Are you doing any sort of work with the dog?

I would love to see pictures and video of adults from Aritar Bastet. :wild:

What is your story?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I looked into them as well and got some great answers from a member here I don't see post anymore. I can try to send the correspondence to you when I get home to my PC. 

Also, PM Cliffson, pretty sure he has gotten from them.


----------



## LaurelMD (Jan 8, 2015)

I got a female puppy from Zybnek exactly a year ago. I asked for a top quality working lines dog for sport. And that is exactly what i got.

The import process was simple. You go to your local international airport, take a piece of paper thru customs, and it only took about an hour. The rules have changed since then, but its still easy from CZ.

The puppy was selected based on my needs. I wanted a good solid working female. Her health has been perfect, I am doing Hips and elbows prelims next week, but everything else is great. He microchips them and gives then all the needed vaccine's and more. 

Puppyhood, was typical working lines over the top active puppyhood. I currently take her to a working dog club, and she is exceeding all my expectations. I will be competing in PSA with her soon.

I will be buying another puppy from him soon. He has great working lines.


----------



## Nynole1 (Dec 21, 2013)

LaurelMD said:


> I got a female puppy from Zybnek exactly a year ago. I asked for a top quality working lines dog for sport. And that is exactly what i got.
> 
> The import process was simple. You go to your local international airport, take a piece of paper thru customs, and it only took about an hour. The rules have changed since then, but its still easy from CZ.
> 
> ...


Would love to see pics!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

GSDElsa on this forum imported a puppy from them a few years ago as well.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

LaurelMD said:


> I got a female puppy from Zybnek exactly a year ago. I asked for a top quality working lines dog for sport. And that is exactly what i got.
> 
> The import process was simple. You go to your local international airport, take a piece of paper thru customs, and it only took about an hour. The rules have changed since then, but its still easy from CZ.
> 
> ...


I am confused. Can you explain your previous three posts?


----------



## LaurelMD (Jan 8, 2015)

I got a male puppy from the U.S., that I have had issues with. I also imported a female from AB a few weeks later. 

The female is a great working dog. The male a perfect pet.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

LaurelMD said:


> I got a male puppy from the U.S., that I have had issues with. I also imported a female from AB a few weeks later.
> 
> 
> 
> The female is a great working dog. The male a perfect pet.



Any pics/video of the female working?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

LaurelMD said:


> I got a male puppy from the U.S., that I have had issues with. I also imported a female from AB a few weeks later.
> 
> The female is a great working dog. The male a perfect pet.


You just posted this last month, on 4-22-15.
I still don't get it.



LaurelMD said:


> Hello everyone, I have be lurking for a long while and can not seem to find the answer to this question. First off, I absolutely positively no intention on breeding, I have only respect for those that know how to.
> 
> I need a female that can bark and hold her own behind a fence. Show teeth, look like she means business. She does not need to bite for real, or even for sport. Just want to prevent any further break ins to my property.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

PM Cliff. He imported Mutz and helped GSDElsa import Medo at the same time. Another club member just imported a puppy from him recently as well.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Chris Wild has also gotten dogs from Zybnek.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Falon's (FG167) husband very recently got a puppy from Aritar Bastet, if I remember correctly


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Just imported a male puppy, Chedo Aritar Bastet, out of Chuck ze Svobodneho Dvora x Laura Aritar Bastet. Very happy with him, would not hesitate to buy from Zbynek again.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Good looking pup!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I really like the dogs at this kennel.

Chedo is a handsome boy!


----------



## Bosco14 (Dec 24, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> I know there are at least two members who have purchased a puppy from Zbynek, but I don't see these people post very often.
> 
> I would really love to hear from you, as I have a few questions.
> 
> ...



I would also love to hear other's experiences as well! I'm currently getting a female pup from Jawa Aritar Bastet X Bruno Flusenpark. Payment was a little tricky (my bank made an error and sent it to the wrong person!) but it's all good now, phew! 

I've asked for a sport dog, Zbynek has been great with communication. The puppies haven't been selected yet (currently 6 weeks) so just waiting now. 

Are you getting a pup from him?


----------



## Bosco14 (Dec 24, 2014)

I got my pup! Leny Aritar Bastet. Shipping went well, she spent the night in Amsterdam and there was some delays in the U.S. but she was ready and rearing to go as soon as I opened the crate! She's been settling in and I think we may name her "Mako," we believe she may be part shark


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ooooo.. Please, please post lots of pictures and tell us all about the pup!:wild:


----------



## Bosco14 (Dec 24, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Ooooo.. Please, please post lots of pictures and tell us all about the pup!:wild:


Here she is


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bosco14 said:


> Here she is


OMG!!
:wild::wub::wub::wub:

If I were the envious type, I would be green right now! She is gorgeous!

SO very happy for you.

How is her temperament? What is she eating? How is the crate training going? How old is she-- ears up already!!

Please tell us all about her!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bosco14 said:


> Here she is


What a beauty!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

:wub:


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Bosco14 said:


> Here she is


Awwwww!!! So cute! Look at that face!


----------



## Bosco14 (Dec 24, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> OMG!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! She's 9 weeks now and has been eating well, I'm giving California Natural puppy (chicken & rice). Crate training went well, it took about 4 days. She's the total opposite of my showline male. Social, more confident, and a busy bee. Good food drive, smart, strong bite and is more vocal. Eeeeeverything goes in the mouth- walls, carpet, legs, etc. So funny, I love her energy and her feisty personality.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

It looks like sibling Libra is still available


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

J-Boo said:


> It looks like sibling Libra is still available


Don't tempt me, LOL:wild:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pic!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Don't tempt me, LOL:wild:


Look at that face, you know you want her  Come to the dark side of two dogs


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Both pup look fantastic! Congratulations Bosco14.


----------



## Bosco14 (Dec 24, 2014)

Nigel said:


> Both pup look fantastic! Congratulations Bosco14.


Thank you


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Glad to see you got your girl into the States ok. She's gonna be a real looker!

My little guy is almost six months. Right now he's all head and legs but can't wait to see him mature into an adult. :wub:


----------



## dimasc (Sep 19, 2015)

Bosco14 said:


> Thank you


Are you happy with your dog? I'm considering AB as well...


----------



## dimasc (Sep 19, 2015)

Guys, who shipped your dogs from AB? Have you arranged shipping by yourself?


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

dimasc said:


> Guys, who shipped your dogs from AB? Have you arranged shipping by yourself?



Zbynek arranges the shipping, however YOU will need to contact a customs broker in whatever major city the dog flies through to enter the U.S. ... My puppy flew from Prague, to Amsterdam, to Atlanta (where I used a customs broker), to Buffalo NY (where I picked him up).


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

I almost got a pup out of vait x elitta from him too, but I had options to go with either Bastet or German breeder. I picked German. I talked to Zbynek on the phone. The reason I picked the other one over Zbynek because I feel that he breeds dogs too often(almost every months).
And when you have a lot of puppies out, it's normal that you want to sell them as soon as possible. So for me, the picking buyer process was questionable.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

gabyeddo said:


> I almost got a pup out of vait x elitta from him too, but I had options to go with either Bastet or German breeder. I picked German. I talked to Zbynek on the phone. The reason I picked the other one over Zbynek because I feel that he breeds dogs too often(almost every months).
> And when you have a lot of puppies out, it's normal that you want to sell them as soon as possible. So for me, the picking buyer process was questionable.


Zbynek doesnt breed that often and the most important thing is the quality of dogs that he produces and he produces top notch dogs. He gives you exactly what you ask for. He has certainly earned the great reputation he has worked extremely hard to get.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

abakerrr said:


> My little guy is almost six months. Right now he's all head and legs but can't wait to see him mature into an adult. :wub:


My hubs has the litter brother to this guy. Great pup!



dimasc said:


> Are you happy with your dog? I'm considering AB as well...


We are happy enough I am getting my own pup from this breeder from a litter that was just born. Will be here in November.



Ace952 said:


> Zbynek doesnt breed that often and the most important thing is the quality of dogs that he produces and he produces top notch dogs. He gives you exactly what you ask for. He has certainly earned the great reputation he has worked extremely hard to get.


Agreed!

Here is my hubby's pup
2015-09-13, Preacher Protection-9 by Falon Gray Markow, on Flickr

2015-09-05, Preacher 7 Months-4 by Falon Gray Markow, on Flickr


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

Ace952 said:


> Zbynek doesnt breed that often and the most important thing is the quality of dogs that he produces and he produces top notch dogs. He gives you exactly what you ask for. He has certainly earned the great reputation he has worked extremely hard to get.










Well, there were 8 litters last year. I think he's really good at what he does. He know bloodline really well. I like how he pairs dogs from looking at pedigree. I feel like after he had number of dogs competed in national and international level in the past five years, he picks up the speed trying to spread puppies. Instead of focusing on 1-2 litters a year. It's almost like when I watch action movies where a guy tries to shoot a target with machine gun. One of those bullets is going to hit a target.

When I called him and talked to him, I was happy that he picked up the phone, but then he didn't ask me a lot of questions. In fact, he didn't ask me anything about my background, my commitment to the sport, and etc. He just said he had a pup ready to ship if I wanted. I had to tell him to give me 2-3 days to decide. I really like that litter just from looking at pedigree. I'm sure he breeds top notch dogs. What I like about him is that he has his wife title his dogs. So he knows his things.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

To the OP.. Did you get a pup/dog from Aritar Bastet? 

I have a young adult in for training from this kennel.. Got him yesterday and so far he's taking it all in in stride.. And has handled the transition pretty good..

Will post pics in a few days..


----------



## Bosco14 (Dec 24, 2014)

G-burg said:


> To the OP.. Did you get a pup/dog from Aritar Bastet?
> 
> I have a young adult in for training from this kennel.. Got him yesterday and so far he's taking it all in in stride.. And has handled the transition pretty good..
> 
> Will post pics in a few days..


How is training going with the young male at your kennel?

Here is mine a few weeks ago at 4.5 months: 










Love her :wub:


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

Gorgeous pup! Stunning!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

She's adorable!!

It's been slow going.. But we are making some progress.. This dog doesn't have a lot of food drive, which is what I like to use in the beginning for teaching positions. He's got a very nice temperament and his ball drive is starting to pick up more.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Gorgeous dogs


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

G-burg said:


> She's adorable!!
> ...


I like most of the Bastet dogs.
Just could not resist seeing the last pic:


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

My pup from this breeder turned 6 weeks on Monday, will be shipping to me very soon.



G-burg said:


> To the OP.. Did you get a pup/dog from Aritar Bastet?
> 
> I have a young adult in for training from this kennel.. Got him yesterday and so far he's taking it all in in stride.. And has handled the transition pretty good..
> 
> Will post pics in a few days..


Pedigree? Love to follow!



Bosco14 said:


> How is training going with the young male at your kennel?
> 
> Here is mine a few weeks ago at 4.5 months:
> 
> ...


What a nice dark sable! What litter is she from?

ETA, here is my hubby's pup 
2015-10-24, Little Mulberry Park by Falon Gray Markow, on Flickr


----------



## Bosco14 (Dec 24, 2014)

FG167 said:


> My pup from this breeder turned 6 weeks on Monday, will be shipping to me very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How exciting!! What litter is yours coming from? Petra is from the L litter, she's Leny


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Bosco14 said:


> How exciting!! What litter is yours coming from? Petra is from the L litter, she's Leny


He's from the M litter, I am calling him Corvin

2016-01-03, Corvin 3 Months Head Shot by Falon Gray Markow, on Flickr


----------



## Bosco14 (Dec 24, 2014)

FG167 said:


> Bosco14 said:
> 
> 
> > How exciting!! What litter is yours coming from? Petra is from the L litter, she's Leny
> ...


Wow what a handsome little guy  How is he doing? How was the flight over, did you use a broker?


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Just seeing this, wow what a handsome little pup! Congrats!


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Any updates on any of these dogs? I'm considering AB. Thanks!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Send me a pm, I've gotten pups from O litter, CH litter, T Litter, M Litter, and adult dogs from him also. I'm training a dog from L litter at this point.


----------



## Nagi (Jan 6, 2017)

I couldn't be happier with my Zarek Aritar Bastet male who just turned 4. Zbyněk makes it very easy to wire transfer and puppy pickup was OK (Chicago Delta was less than great on both my imports in respect to customs). I told Zbyněk what my goal was for the dog and he picked the perfect male for me. Zbyněk is excellent in responding to emails and continues to be interested in Zarek. PM me if you have further questions.


----------



## Nagi (Jan 6, 2017)

Zarek Aritar Bastet


----------



## Nagi (Jan 6, 2017)

dimasc said:


> Guys, who shipped your dogs from AB? Have you arranged shipping by yourself?




Yes. My bank wired money to Zbyněk. I told him which airport I wanted my 2 dogs to come in on. He shipped them and I picked them up at cargo in Chicago. The only issue I had was they both (but at different times) flew to Detroit first, where I was told that they'd go thru the customs part. However, that was never done. So it had to be done in Chicago. But the customs office, which is not at the airport was closed by the time we got there for Zarek. We drove back to Delta Cargo and told them the office was closed. So the lazy man at Delta cargo hopped on his golf cart and went to the customs at the airport (?) and we got Zarek home. Pety, who was recommended by Zbyněk but from a different CZ breeder came in early enough that we made the customs office.

Zarek Aritar Bastet is OFA EXCELLENT, Elbows and back normal. DM clear. 

Pety z Vodnanske doliny, recommended by Zbyněk is OFA GOOD, Elbows and back normal. DM clear.

Both dogs are awesome in our opinion. Healthy, good sport dogs, but both have real protective personalities.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice looking dog. Thanks for responding. Did you have to pay a customs broker or anything like that? Someone told me that.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Nagi said:


> I couldn't be happier with my Zarek Aritar Bastet male who just turned 4. Zbyněk makes it very easy to wire transfer and puppy pickup was OK (Chicago Delta was less than great on both my imports in respect to customs). I told Zbyněk what my goal was for the dog and he picked the perfect male for me. Zbyněk is excellent in responding to emails and continues to be interested in Zarek. PM me if you have further questions.


What age was your puppy when he flew in? Czech Republic is on the list of rabies-free countries. 
https://www.cdc.gov/importation/rabies-free-countries.html


----------



## Nagi (Jan 6, 2017)

asja said:


> What age was your puppy when he flew in? Czech Republic is on the list of rabies-free countries.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/importation/rabies-free-countries.html




8 weeks. The breeder says 10 weeks due to rules.


----------



## Nagi (Jan 6, 2017)

asja said:


> Nice looking dog. Thanks for responding. Did you have to pay a customs broker or anything like that? Someone told me that.




No broker. Just me and Zbyněk. Don't know why someone would need a broker. I imported 2 puppies at different years with Zbyněk.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Nagi said:


> No broker. Just me and Zbyněk. Don't know why someone would need a broker. I imported 2 puppies at different years with Zbyněk.


Thanks, I thought that sounded weird. I've flown into the US with dogs and Customs just looked at the forms. I am guessing it's similar.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Nagi said:


> 8 weeks. The breeder says 10 weeks due to rules.


Now it's 10 weeks? What rules?


----------



## Nagi (Jan 6, 2017)

asja said:


> Now it's 10 weeks? What rules?




I think USDA. Ummm, most caring but creative breeders do a minor tweaking of the birthdate in the import "passport" of the pup.


----------

